
Meet the Mozarts - pepys
https://spectator.us/meet-mozart-letters/
======
jedimastert
The National Theatre released their production of Amadeus on YouTube for a
week a few weeks ago, and I truly wish I could have it for all time. It was a
truly special performance by everyone involved.

I know that much of the drama is just that, but the love for the music was
clearly there, the performance of every single person on stage was incredible,
and they made the orchestra into the chorus, which was very special to see.

As a (somewhat) classically trained musician, it was truly special, and I wish
I could watch it again

------
billfruit
The years in the article seem coinciding with the Revolution in France. Where
was Mozart during the revolution, and what did he do during it? Wikipedia
seems silent on this matter.

~~~
tgv
He was in Vienna during the last years of his life, busy and in bad health, I
believe.

There's only a superficial connection to the French revolution, AFAIK: in
1786, Mozart set Figaro's Wedding to music, of which Wikipedia writes "The
play's denunciation of aristocratic privilege has been characterised as
foreshadowing the French Revolution".

~~~
microtherion
Yes, Mozart died in late 1791, which was in a relatively early phase of the
revolution (At the time of his death, the French King was technically still in
power).

